# RO water downtown - Menagerie



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hey, not sure if this might be helpful to anyone else, but for the longest time I couldn't find RO water downtown. Just found out the other day the Menagerie sells it! 50 cents a gallon


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Who knew ?


----------



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

Lol Bullet are you making fun of me!? Is this a not-so-secret secret!? haha


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

emathieu55 said:


> Lol Bullet are you making fun of me!? Is this a not-so-secret secret!? haha


No, no disrespect 
I live quite close to Menagerie and I visit sometimes but I have never seen RO water for sale !
Thanks for the update


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

We've had R/O water for sale for a few years just didn't advertise the fact as we used most of it. Since we decided to stop the sale of marine fish and corals last year we use a fraction of what we did and had plenty for sale most of the time.

Our one and only holding vat sprung a leak recently and we had to stop selling until we acquired a new vat. The new vats(plural) are arriving by Thursday and we should be back in water production by Friday. Last week's measurement was 6 ppm tds.


----------

